# unsere anderen "Haustiere"



## karsten. (23. Feb. 2015)

moin 











mfG


----------



## pema (24. Feb. 2015)

Ich will auch so 'ne Krähe.
petra


----------



## karsten. (25. Feb. 2015)

hallo  

nicht wirklich , 
wir machen das weil wir´s können und weil es sonst niemand macht
aber
es ist auch ein Riesenaufwand !
hilfsbedürftige Wildtiere kommen von aufmerksamen Leuten , vom NABU , von Tierärzten die nach einer Notbehandlung nicht wissen wohin
vom Tierheim und von den Netzwerken .

immer unangemeldet , immer zum "falschen" Zeitpunkt

für dauerhafte Haltung hat der Gesetzgeber (aus gutem Grund) einige Hürden aufgebaut
man braucht ein paar offizielle  "Zettel"

Befreiung vom Besitzverbot § 44 BNatSchG,
Erlaubnis zum Betreiben eines Wildtiergehes
§ 43 Abs. 1 und 5 Bundesnaturschutzgesetz i.V.m. § 33 Abs. 3 Thüringer Naturschutzgesetz"
Fachkunde-Nachweis usw.


meine Krähen , Tauben , Igel die nicht wieder ausgewildert werden können sind Looser mit Freude am Leben
für die es sonst keine Alternative gäbe ....

Natürlich machen wir es uns einfacher und.... netter ....... wenn wir sie beschäftigen und auf uns prägen ,
wenn wir schon zusammen alt werden ....

aber es bleiben Wildtiere mit besonderen Bedürfnissen ,
die teuer fressen
fast alles zerstören
alles vollkacken
meist stinken
auch mal krank werden ....
einen großen Teil der Freizeit und Platz beanspruchen
und
bei vielen Leuten , im besten Fall , Unverständniss für unser Tun hervorrufen

wen das nicht schreckt 
"Nachwuchs" in der Tierhilfe"szene" 

wird immer gesucht !









übrigens macht das Feedback der Tiere auch süchtig !

mfG


----------



## laolamia (25. Feb. 2015)

APPLAUS!
sowas beeindruckt mich mehr als "mein boot, mein haus, mein auto" aber da verstehen meine mitmenschen meist nicht....NA UND


----------



## Tanny (25. Feb. 2015)

Hallo Karsten, 

 da stimme ich Dir aus eigener Erfahrung in jedem Punkt zu 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## karsten. (19. Mai 2015)

Hallo

der war nur zur Erstversorgung bei uns


    


das nenn ich mal eine Begrüßung !
  




  


  


mfG


----------



## Tanny (19. Mai 2015)

Hallo Karsten, 

Da habt Ihr ja schon alle Hände voll zu tun!

richtig süss sehen die drei aus.....

...und ich drück Euch ganz doll die Daumen, dass Ihr sie gut groß bekommt und sie dann erfolgreich 
ausgewildert werden können 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## jule (19. Mai 2015)

Hallo Karsten,

die beiden Videos sind toll 

Ich gebs zu, ich habe total schiss vor Vögeln  irgendwie machen die mir mit ihren Flügeln Angst, fängt aber schon bei __ Enten an ... ne, ne, da macht die Jule nen grooooßen Bogen drum.

Ich habe früher viel auf einem Gnadenbrothof mitgeholfen und ich finde es einfach toll wenn man die Möglichkeiten hat da zu helfen, wo viele achtlos sind.

Ich wünsche euch und den Tieren alles erdenklich Gute und eine schöne Zeit gemeinsam...


----------



## karsten. (29. Mai 2015)

Hallo
bei den nordischen Göttern hätten wir jetzt noch Modi (den Zornigen) frei....

während sich die Hilfskapazitäten hier auf der Erde fast erschöpfen.

Wir brauchten hier im Raum
Eisenach/Erfurt/Weimar/Jena
dringend noch Leute die gern auch unter Anleitung und jeglicher HILFE
sich in die Aufzucht , Genesung und Auswilderung von aller Arten von Wildtieren einbringen könnten ......

das sind keine Sorgenkinder 


Loki , Kira und Magni















mfG


----------



## Tanny (29. Mai 2015)

Hallo Karsten, 

ich würde sofort "hier" sagen, wenn die ANfrage hier in der Gegend wäre. 

Ich drücke Dir die Daumen, dass Ihr Helfer findet.

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tanny (31. Mai 2015)

Hallo Karsten, 

ich brauche dringend Deinen Rat!

Habe soeben den kleinen Gesellen gebracht bekommen: 

    

Er wurde in der Innenstadt vor einer Garage gefunden, wo er verzweifelt versuchte, einen Tannenzapfen "aufzupicken". 

Die nächsten Krähenbäume/Nester sind zwischen zwei anderen, viel befahrenen Straßen. 
Vermutlich ist er da raus gefallen und irgendwie heil über die Strassen gekommen?

Er wirkte entkräftet aber sonst okay. 
Fliegt noch nicht - macht auch keine Anstalten. 

Gegen Pinzettenfütterung wehrt er sich massiv - habe es erstmal gelassen, weil ich mit Krähen null Erfahrung habe.

Er versucht im Käfig Futter vom Boden aufzupicken - bekommt es aber nicht im Schnabel hoch - also sieht aus, als ob er noch von oben von den Eltern gefüttert wurde?

Hatte Wasser reingestellt, da fiel er rüber her, als er raus hatte, dass er das Wasser nach hinten laufen lassen kann. 

Darum habe ich das Wasser wieder rausgenommen (weil sie ja im nest auch kein Wasser haben) und habe ihm ein 
frisches Hühnerei aufgeschlagen (weil die Krähen ja auch immer Nester plündern und Eier verfüttern). 

Das EI schlürft er. 

Ausserdem habe ich etwas Rinderhack abgetaut und in eienr Schüssel reingestellt - das bekommt er aber nicht gebacken. 

In das Ei habe ich noch ein wenig Terra Canis ( http://www.terracanis.de/shop/hund/nassfutter/rind-mit-karotte-apfel-und-naturreis.html )
Hundefutter (ist ein reiner Eintopf 100 % und ohne jede Hilfs und Zusatzstoffe) ins Ei gerührt, was er teilweise mitschlürft. 

Auf Dauer wird das m.E: nicht reichen. 

Wie gehe ich am besten vor?

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tanny (31. Mai 2015)

Hallo Karsten, 

 hat sich gerade erledigt 

Ich habe mich auf der Seite von der Wildvogelhilfe belesen.

Da sie dort schrieben, dass es bei Rabenvögeln, Krähen und Co besonders wichtig ist, 
diese möglichst zu mehreren zu halten/aufzuziehen, weil sie sich so schnell und stark auf 
den Menschen prägen, habe ich bei der Wildtierstation in Sparrieshoop angerufen und gefragt, 
ob sie da zufällig Krähenästlinge haben.

 ja, einige....und ich könne meinen gerne dazu bringen.

Ich also mit meinem kleinen Matz dahin gefahren.

Als ich da das Holztor zum Hof öffnete wurde ich umringt von rund 10 bettelnden Krähenästlingen 
- einige, die schon leicht __ fliegen konnten, einige, die noch nur auf dem Boden hüpften. 

Alle liefen und flatterten da komplett frei auf dem Grundstück und machten einen zufriedenen Eindruck 

Mein Kleiner horchte auf und wurde etwas wacher.

Er wurde da dann gleich in ein zum Nest umgewandeltes Hundekörbchen zu zwei anderen Krähen 
gesetzt und sah sich mit großen Augen den Trubel an. 

Ich nehme an, er wird sich das Betteln und Futter fassen da sehr schnell abschauen und sicher 
dort besser und glücklicher groß werden, als bei mir in Einzelaufzucht.

Insofern: schnelles "Happy End" 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## karsten. (31. Mai 2015)

Hallo

sehr gut !
komme eben erst rein 

Wildvogelhilfe.de und die Adressen dort sind immer erst Wahl !
meine Beiträge sollen auch nicht zum "experimentieren" animieren.
Ohne Erfahrung , Futtervorrat (Insekten,Beo-Perlen,gewolftes Frischfleisch)
und Medikamentenbestand sollte man unbedingt versuchen die Tiere einer "Auffangstation" zu übergeben 
(das sind auch nur angagierte Privatleute ! 
aber mit Erfahrung und Vernetzung)

einzeln aufgezogene Rabenvögel werden immer Sonderlinge !  


meine private Telefonnummern gibt es in Notfällen immer auch von den anderen Mod.s

mfG


----------



## Tanny (31. Mai 2015)

danke Karsten.

Als Aufforderung, es nachzumachen habe ich Deine Beiträge auch nicht aufgefasst.
Es ist einfach so, dass viele Leute hier mich als die "Schwalbentante" kennen, die auch schon Hasen,
Kitze und Co aufgepäppelt hat und so bringen die Leute mir ab und an ihre Notfälle einfach vorbei.

Ist auch okay  ....aber wenn es sich um Tiere handelt, mit denen ich noch nicht zu tun hatte, dann
versuche ich immer erstmal eine erste Notversorgung (wo ich, wenn es geht mich an dem orientiere, was
ich hier vor Ort bei den wild lebenden Verwandten beobachten kann) und dann sehe ich zu, dass ich Infos
finde.

Die Wildtierstation ist mir bekannt (ist ja fast Nachbarschaft).
Aber es wäre natürlich überflüssig gewesen, den Kleinen dahin zu fahren, wenn sie jetzt auch keine Krähen
da gehabt hätten - die sind um diese Jahreszeit sowieso bis zum Stehkragen überlaufen.

 wobei: das mit den kleinen Krähen da war der Hit! ...also ich weiss nicht genau, ob es zwei oder drei waren,
die sich um die Schnalle meiner Birkenstockschlappe stritten, während die vierte am Hosenbein zerrte
und die fünfte mir krächzend ihren weit geöffneten Schnabel entgegenhielt......total klasse 

Der Kleine wird es da lieben!

Was ich spannend fand:
die Leute von der Station erzählten, dass immer, wenn draußen keine Menschen sind, eine wilde Krähe kommt
und die ganzen Youngsters bemuttert und auch Futter mitbringt.
Das fand ich faszinierend.

LG
Kirstin


----------



## karsten. (17. Juni 2015)

Odin macht den Gonzo 

Medium 29559 anzeigen


Medium 29562 anzeigen Medium 29560 anzeigen Medium 29558 anzeigen

das Schöne ist ...

die Zwei machen alles zusammen

das Problem ist....

sie machen ALLES zusammen.



mfG


----------



## Tanny (17. Juni 2015)

Gerade habe ich festgestellt, dass ich noch einen heimlichen, neuen Mitbewohner auf der Diele habe 

Eigentlich war ich dabei, auf der Diele die besten Lichtverhälnisse für meinen Zoom (ohne Blitz)  zu testen, um
bessere Fotos am Schwalbennest machen zu können.

Zu diesem Zweck habe ich versucht, den Zoom auf alte, leere Schwalbennester einzustellen.

Da sah ich das:

     
da ist doch ein Schatten an der oberen Kante?

Also weiter herangezoomt und zum Vorschein kam das:

 

was ist denn das?

aus allen Positionen habe ich dann mal versucht, mehr von dem kleinen Brüter zu erfassen:

         

...und jetzt wüsste ich nur noch gerne WER das ist?

Rotschwanz?...aber irgendwie wirkt der Schwanz nicht rot.

@ geoigl  Du kennst Dich doch so super mit Vögeln aus, kannst Du mir sagen, wer das ist?

LG
Kirstin


----------



## butzbacher (17. Juni 2015)

Irgendwie sieht es nach weiblicher Schaf- oder Gebirgsstelze aus, aber sicher bin ich mir nicht.


----------



## Tanny (17. Juni 2015)

Schafstelzen habe ich hier. 
Aber die brüten (zumindest dachte ich das) draußen im Knick zwischen Koppel und Weddern.
Gebirgsstelzen habe ich hier noch nicht gesehen. 
Gibts die denn auch hier im platten Land?

LG
Kirstin


----------



## butzbacher (17. Juni 2015)

Du hast recht, vom Brutplatz her fallen beide Arten raus.


----------



## Tanny (19. Juni 2015)

Gestern habe ich auf dem Dach eine Szene eingefangen: 

die bettelnde Jungkrähe


----------



## Tanny (24. Juni 2015)

heute habe ich von meinen heimlichen Mitbewohnern ein etwas vollständigeres Foto machen können. 

Absolut sicher weiss ich aber immer noch nicht, was es ist 

        

LG
Kirstin


----------



## baddie (24. Juni 2015)

verklagt mich ruhig ......
aber irgendwie gehen auf meinem Grundstück alle Krähen,Elster und Taubennester sofort , wenn sie entdeckt werden,kaputt. 

Wildtauben nerven und ohne Krähen/Elstern brüten hier die Amseln,Meisen und viele andere Arten weitaus entspannter. Habe dieses Jahr endlich mal was anderes gesichtet...Grünspecht und Eichelhäher. Schon nice wie auf einmal meine __ Schnecken weniger werden


----------



## troll20 (24. Juni 2015)

Hallo baddie,


baddie schrieb:


> verklagt mich ruhig ......


Motiviere doch niemanden 


baddie schrieb:


> Wildtauben nerven


Warum. wieso? Doch nicht etwa weil sie ein oder zwei mal am Tag für 2 min gurren?
Wildtauben, Krähen und Elstern sind alle bei uns, dazu __ Stare, Amseln, Sperlinge Zaunkönig Rotkehlchen grün und blau Finken usw. 
__ Reiher und Habicht werden von den Elstern meist als erstes erkannt und dann von den Krähen verbannt 

LG René


----------



## Tanny (24. Juni 2015)

Hallo badie, 

wenn Du Specht und Eichelhäher hast, dürften die auch nicht für mehr oder weniger Entspannung bei



baddie schrieb:


> Amseln,Meisen und viele andere Arten weitaus entspannter



sorgen, als die von Dir vergrämten Vögel. 

Sind nämlich Eier und/oder Kükenräuber.

Abgesehen davon - ich habe alle von Dir genannten Vogelarten hier (ausgenommen Grünspecht - dafür den Buntspecht) - 
und dazu dann noch Dohlen, Falken, Sperber, Bussard sowie einige Räuber wie Marder, Iltis, Mauswiesel......
....ich konnte weder besondere Unruhe bei den Singvögeln noch bei meinen freilaufenden Hühnern feststellen.

Die scheinen sich also alle irgendwie zu arrangieren 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## karsten. (26. Juni 2015)

Hallo

das ist Falko , 


Falko Turm lol

    



schönes WE


----------



## koile (27. Juni 2015)

Manche  Leute haben Vögel, und manche nur einen Vogel


----------



## Patrick K (27. Juni 2015)

Hallo Tanny

Könnte eine Gartengrasmücke sein 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Tanny (28. Juni 2015)

danke Patrick. 

In dem Nest scheint sich langsam was zu tun. 
Bin noch nicht ganz sicher, aber ich glaube, die Eltern fangen an zu füttern 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## karsten. (5. Juli 2015)

Hallo
das Wetter .....

 
das war knapp ,    Elsterchen....
und
Mauersegler.... chen    
 


 
Odin nach dem Bad

 
da kann keine Krähe wiederstehen

 

mfG


----------



## pema (5. Juli 2015)

Hallo Karsten,
das Foto mit Odin ? und den Kirschen ist einfach toll.

Petra
Ich hoffe, die kleine Elster schafft es.


----------



## StefanBO (5. Juli 2015)

Hallo,


baddie schrieb:


> Wildtauben nerven und ohne Krähen/Elstern brüten hier die Amseln,Meisen und viele andere Arten weitaus entspannter. Habe dieses Jahr endlich mal was anderes gesichtet...Grünspecht und Eichelhäher. Schon nice wie auf einmal meine __ Schnecken weniger werden





Wildtauben gibt es hier auch, einschließlich Brut (Versuch?) im letzten Jahr - zumindest wurde im Herbst ein Nest sichtbar. Genau über dem Nistkasten der Blaumeisen. Kohlmeisen brüten (fast jedes Jahr, wie die Blaumeisen) vorne, Heckenbraunellen den Lauten und Einflügen nach in der Hecke. Amseln (Brut im __ Efeu), Elstern, Krähen, Grün- und Buntspecht, Eichelhäher und Co. gibt es hier auch, Schnecken auch. Ich kann schon "Katze" (von denen es hier auch einige gibt) in der Sprache der Elstern und Amseln verstehen. Aber:

Ich kann mit deinen Aussagen auch nicht viel anfangen. Welche Zusammenhänge siehst du da? Die Tiere kommen mit sich und den diversen Räubern klar, solange geeignete Lebensräume da sind. Zumindest in den letzten paar Millionen Jahren ...


----------



## karsten. (6. Juli 2015)

pema schrieb:


> ......
> Ich hoffe, die kleine Elster schafft es.


Danke

der Nachfrage 

mit Drohnenlarven , "Zwangsernährung" , Geduld und mittlerweile einiger Erfahrung.....
Ich habe ein kleines Netzwerk um mir einen Larvenvorrat anzulegen
und eine "Drohnen-larven-gefrier-truhe" für den Jahresvorrat.

das hätten wir mit Wachsmotten usw. nie hingekriegt genauso beim Mauersegler
http://www.nabu-weimar.de/projekte/artenschutz/vogelfindlinge/

http://kanalr.de/web/de/webtv/webtv...toplay=true&area=&division=&counter=1&leaf=on

https://portal.dnb.de/opac.htm?method=simpleSearch&cqlMode=true&query=idn=1058488252

mfG


----------



## Tanny (6. Juli 2015)

Die kleinen am Nest des "unbekannten Vogels" sind auch schon richtig weit 

Ich vermute jetzt doch, dass ees ein Rotschwanz ist. 
Zum einen glaube ich einmal bei einem Elterntier ein wenig rot unter den Schwanzfedern 
gesehen zu haben, zum anderen klingen sie, wenn sie mit den Kids reden wie ich es von 
Rotschwänzen kenne


----------



## Tanny (8. Juli 2015)

Heute habe ich ein paar spannende Fotos geschossen 

Ich habe heute morgen draußen ein Gelege gefunden, dass eine meiner Hennen angelegt hatte. 

Bis vor ein oder zwei Wochen hat sie immer draußen gelegt und ich habe nicht herausgefunden, wo. 
Seit ihr Lieblingsnest nicht mehr von der Glucke und den Küken besetzt ist, legt sie wieder drinnen. 

Heute habe ich unter den Johannisbeeren das Gelege mit den alten Eiern entdeckt: 
8 Stück. 

Da ich die natürlich nicht mehr essen wollte, habe ich sie auf dem Trailplatz auf ein 
Hindernis gelegt und "meine" Rabenkrähen gerufen 

Zeitgleich mit einer Henne, die die Eier eine Weile verteidigte, erschien eine der 
Krähen und schleppte ein Ei nach dem anderen weg. 

Dabei stellte sie sich beim Austricksen der Henne ganz schön schlau an


----------



## Tottoabs (14. Juli 2015)

Tanny schrieb:


> und "meine" Rabenkrähen gerufen


Ohm, wie machst du das den


----------



## Tanny (14. Juli 2015)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Ohm, wie machst du das den



Krahhhh, Kraaah, Krahhhh,   ....und das schön laut 

Die wissen genau, dass es dann irgendetwas für sie auf dem Trailplatz gibt 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## karsten. (5. Aug. 2015)

karsten. schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> der Nachfrage ..................
> 
> ...




haben sich schon vermehrt .......


----------



## karsten. (6. Aug. 2015)

Hallo


Bilder aus der Rubrik 

"der Tag geht , Jonny Walker kommt....."  *
_
(für die Jugendlichen hier * das war ein Werbeslogan der 90iger Jahre)_

Odin ist fertig bespielt :
Hütchenspiel , Stöckchen , Steinchen , Taubenei          
alles  langweilig
jetzt diskutieren wir noch    ......



die Griechenlandkriese

und

trinken  aus .........


----------



## laolamia (6. Aug. 2015)

...und....gibt ein neues hilfspaket oder?!


----------



## karsten. (6. Aug. 2015)

odin meint :

Klar !
ein 3. , 4. und 5.

wir nennen das dann Anders


----------



## pema (6. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Karsten,
auf dem zweiten Elsternbild ...unten der Vogel...ist doch keine Elster, oder? Ist das Odin oder eine andere Rabenkrähe mit teilweise weißen Federn.? Oder kann ich nicht richtig gucken.  Fragen über Fragen
petra


----------



## karsten. (6. Aug. 2015)

Hallo

doch Elstern , nur ein schlechtes Bild !








ich habe indoor z.Z. 3 Elster (Ästlinge) , alle fit

und outdoor 8 Krähen , 4 Dauergäste und 4 auswilderungsbereite Jungspunde






ODIN ist eine ganz [DLMURL="http://www.rabenforum.de/showthread.php?t=5733"]arme Sau[/DLMURL]
und nebenbei eine Rabenrähe ...... ,
den haben wir nicht besser hingekriegt  
er kann nicht __ fliegen und hat nur ein funktionierendes Bein .
aber
Spass am Leben ......

deshalb geht er u.a. mit mir Abends spazieren und wird bespielt

mfG

ich benutze auch mal wieder einen Fotoapperat , versprochen


----------



## karsten. (8. Aug. 2015)

Hallo

besser ?


----------



## pema (8. Aug. 2015)

Odin erinnert mich an die Rabenkrähe meines Großonkels. Die hieß Jakob. Sie wohnte im Garten meines Onkels und schlief immer im Keller auf einer Stange. Ich war damals noch ein kleines Kind und habe mich gar nicht darüber gewundert, dass Jakob nicht __ fliegen konnte. Aber er hat sich von mir immer kraulen lassen - hinter den 'Ohren' und hat dabei die Augen verdreht...andere durften das nicht - nach denen hat er gehackt.
Meiner Mutter hat er den Ehering geklaut...ich kann mich jetzt noch an das Theater erinnern und: er konnte sprechen. Meine Großtante hatte eine Nachbarin, die Hersel hieß. Offensichtlich hat meine Tante öfter mal: "Frau Hersel" gerufen, denn Jakob konnte perfekt :"Frau Hersel" rufen.

Das ganze ist jetzt schon Jahrzehnte her, aber ich erinnere mich immer noch an diesen Vogel und daran, wie er dann leider gestorben ist: Nachbarskinder haben mit Steinen nach ihm geworfen (wegfliegen konnte er ja nicht) und ihn so verletzt, dass daran gestorben ist.
Manche Gegebenheiten vergisst man eben nie.
petra


----------



## karsten. (18. Aug. 2015)

Hallo

die Elstern haben sich verabschiedet ....
die waren fit und haben selbständig gefressen


war wie immer doof
eben noch Vollversorgung , Obhut , Sorge , Arbeit

und dann von 100 auf null ......


die Krähen haben einen anderen Plan ....

wir haben am WE (SA und SO) stundenlang die beide Türen der Schleuse sperrangelweit offen gelassen .....

um meine evtl. Dauergäste zurück zu halten waren wir natürlich anwesend 


             

Nix , gar nix 

Keiner wollte raus .....


schwarze Intelligenz oder .....Humor ?

mfG


----------



## karsten. (10. Nov. 2015)

Mahlzeit


----------



## karsten. (4. Nov. 2016)

Igel-zeit.....


----------



## troll20 (4. Nov. 2016)

Ich habe leider keinen Fratzenbuch


----------



## karsten. (4. Nov. 2016)

o.k.   


Bitteschön 

dann ohne NSA und BKA   


  




Quelle:
Wildvögel Freising bei Faceb.


----------



## karsten. (4. Nov. 2016)

Nachtrag :

keine Spot-on Präparate ,nicht Baden !

nur manuelle Schädlingsbekämpfung


----------



## Tanny (4. Nov. 2016)

Hallo Karsten, 
die Grafik ist ja absolut super 

Ich habe sie gleich mal auf meinen Rechner kopiert (habe auch kein FB). 
Bzgl. der Schädlingsbekämpfung: 
Bei den Wildvögeln ist es ja genau so - sie vertragen diese ganzen Präparate, die da so empfohlen werden mehr schlecht als recht, weshalb ich davon auch abrate. 

Ich verwende bei Wildvögeln ja Kieselgur (z.B. InsectoSec als Puder, nicht als Flüssigkeit), was wirklich phantastisch wirkt - besonders bei Milben und Flöhen (Hunde), die ja nun absolut nicht wirklich manuell entfernbar sind angesichts der Grösse und Masse. 

Müsste man doch beim Igel auch verwenden können, oder? 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## troll20 (4. Nov. 2016)

Danke Karsten,jetzt kann es jeder lesen 

Und jetzt noch ne ausdruckbare PDF Version welche sich automatisch Laminiert


----------



## karsten. (5. Nov. 2016)

Tanny schrieb:


> .......
> Müsste man doch beim Igel auch verwenden können, oder?
> 
> LG
> Kirstin



Hallo 
ich verwende Kieselgur ....auch im Sandbad der Tauben und Krähen

nur .......

so gut fühle ich mich dabei nicht 

Kieselgur wirkt auch nicht "intelligent" toxisch 

es ist beim Einatmen ähnlich gefährlich wie Asbest

mfG


----------



## Tanny (5. Nov. 2016)

Ja, die "Problematik" ist mir bekannt.
Ehrlich gesagt, sehe ich das aber nicht wirklich als Problem an.
Dass Kiesegur schädlich für die Lunge sein kann, hängt ja damit zusammen, dass die Staubpartikel so klein sind, dass sie eben lungengängig sind.

Das gilt für absolut alle anderen Feinstäube, die uns täglich aus Abgasanlagen berieseln (Autos, Industrie, Privathäuser) auch genau so.

Wenn ich Kieselgur großzügig im Hühnerstall verstäuben würde, so, dass ich in einer dicken Wolke stehe, dann würde ich sicherlich eine entsprechende Feinstaubmaske tragen (so, wie die Chinesen in Peking es ja häufig vormachen  )

Wenn ich allerdings Kieselgur z.B. direkt in ein Nest unter die Einstreu bringe oder einem Vogel damit von hinten ins Gefieder streue/stäube und dabei dem Tier Kopf und __ Nase abdecke, dann glaube ich nicht, dass es auch nur annähernd so belastend ist, wie das Leben in einer Großstadt oder neben einem Kohlekraftwerk oder so.

Letztendlich muss ich bei meinen Tieren, wenn sie mit einer Überzahl an __ Parasiten zu kämpfen haben, abwägen, was gefährlicher ist: die (meist) einmalige Kieselgurbehandlung oder aber das Antiparasitikum in Form eines z.B. Spot ons - was schieres Gift ist, was viele Tiere schlecht oder gar nicht vertragen und was über die Leber abgebaut wird.

Würde ich mir selbst z.B. irgendwelche Parasiten einfangen, wo ich die Wahl habe zwischen einem Gift zum Auftragen oder Kieselgur, würde ich mich mit Kieselgur behandeln.

LG
Kirstin


----------



## karsten. (10. Nov. 2016)

Begrüßungsorgie


----------



## laolamia (10. Nov. 2016)

antwortest gar nicht


----------



## karsten. (10. Nov. 2016)

musst Du genau hinhören 

mfG


----------



## Tanny (10. Nov. 2016)

Das Video ist einfach DER Hit......und Odin erst


----------

